# R34 Skyline GTR VSPEC For Sale - US Titled & Registered



## svsgt1 (Feb 12, 2007)

My Nissan R34 Skyline GTR VSPEC for sale. Here is the link to the Ebay listing:

eBay Motors: Nissan : Skyline (item 250243665571 end time May-22-08 13:09:15 PDT)

The car is mechanically perfect and near mint condition. The asking price is $65,000 FIRM. The parts were legally imported into the US and the car was constructed from a complete, uncut, bare body shell. The car was inspected at the regional DMV office by their compliance officer. It passed inspection and was issued the following VIN number: FLA63309. (The original chassis number is BNR34-001037) The car is legally titled and registered as a 2008 “assembled by parts” vehicle and can be driven on the street. The year must be the year the vehicle was completed and NOT the year of the chassis or engine.

Pictures, videos, and more details can be found on the Ebay listing. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] or call me at 954-649-9434. I usually don't check my PMs so that is not the best way to get a hold of me.

Thanks,
Adam Grosso


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

your link is DEAD


----------



## svsgt1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes I know, They took it down within 10 minutes. Sorry for the delay but I'm working with Ebay to get it back up.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well you dont need ebay to sell a GTR...

one reason why ebay prolly took it down was because alot of people have been getting scammed from people selling "legal" GTR's


----------

